# Floor?



## justino4444 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok I have heard many conflicting opinions on this topic. Some people say that if you put a tortoise on the floor they could potentially get a respitary infection. Whereas, others say it won't hurt them at all. So can you put a tortoise on the floor safely


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 21, 2013)

Are you asking if the tortoise enclosure can be on the floor or if the tortoise itself can free roam on the floor?

You will still get mixed opinions. Mine is no to both of those. For reasons more than a possible RI.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2013)

More than one reason not to:

(My opinion)

1. The floor is too cold. Just take off your clothes and lay on the floor for at least 5 minutes...especially a bare floor.

2. No matter how fastidious one is about keeping a clean house, there is always something minute down there that a tiny eyeball can see and pick up. Tortoises will try to eat everything...hair, fuzz, little bits of plastic, tiny toys, electric cords, etc.

3. Once you've allowed your tortoise to realize that there is a bigger world outside of his habitat, he is never satisfied ever again to be left inside the habitat.

4. Tortoises are territorial. They need their own territory to rule over. They feel safe and secure within the walls of their territory. When you put him down on the floor he looks active and quite intent on running around, but in real life, what is happening is he's stressed because he doesn't know where the safe spot is. He's running around trying to find a safe and secure place to hide.


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in agreement with all the points Yvonne made.


----------



## justino4444 (Dec 21, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Are you asking if the tortoise enclosure can be on the floor or if the tortoise itself can free roam on the floor?
> 
> You will still get mixed opinions. Mine is no to both of those. For reasons more than a possible RI.


I have seen many pics of torts just chilling on the floor so I was just wondering


----------



## wellington (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree. Not a good idea. Some do it, until the day the tort swallows something or gets sick


----------



## compassrose26 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sometimes I take mine out and let them explore on the floor for a few minutes watching closely. Never for very long, though.


----------



## justino4444 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## DaveTheLeo (Mar 18, 2014)

Now i may get boo'd for this tho i dont really care as i believe theres is no right or wrong way to raise your tortoises (with the exception of food of course ) as its rather a case of my way and your way. Now with that being said my house is always warm (when i say warm i mean really really warm ) my misses has ocd when it comes to cleaning so the floor is always spotless so since the weather is usually bad here i let mine roam about my room for 15 mins obv i watch him and tbh i dont see the harm in it so do what your feel you should be doing


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2014)

Boo!


----------



## wellington (Mar 18, 2014)

I second the Boo. Have you ever tested what the temp actually is on the floor? Heat rises, cold goes to floor. The floor, tort level is usually a lot colder then at your height, and that's when a sick tort comes in.


----------



## justino4444 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> More than one reason not to:
> 
> (My opinion)
> 
> ...


Yvonne, I think the first point you made was a very good one and I can also see where it may look like they are running around for "fun" they are scared


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2014)

Go to a tortoise vet and ask to see X-rays of all the things tortoises have ingested while running loose on the floor. Many of these vets will also show you pics of the $1000+ surgeries where they cut the shell open with a saw and removed the lodged objects. While you are there ask them about how many tortoises they've seen that were injured by doors, feet or dogs while down on the floor.

Dave, I'm not going to boo you. I'm going to correct you. There are many wrong ways to raise tortoises. We see examples right here on this forum daily. On the other hand, there is certainly more than one way to do it right too. But to say there is no right way or no wrong way, only individual variations, is false.


----------



## kball (May 24, 2014)

Here's a good point. Your feet get cold and there always on the floor. That's part of the reason you were socks in the house.


----------



## Dizisdalife (May 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> Dave, I'm not going to boo you. I'm going to correct you. There are many wrong ways to raise tortoises. We see examples right here on this forum daily. On the other hand, there is certainly more than one way to do it right too. But to say there is no right way or no wrong way, only individual variations, is false.



Very well said, Tom. I certainly agree with your statements. Plus, the floor is no place for a tortoise to roam.


----------

